# Angel-Champingurlaub in Tschechien



## chsg-123 (27. April 2012)

Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde denn ich bin neu hier und dies ist mein erstes Posting für das ich mich nun angemeldet habe.

Ich plane für dieses Jahr im Sommer/Herbst einen Champing/Angelurlaub in Tschechien. Hätte vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich aus erster Hand. Habe mich natürlich auch schon im Netz schlau gemacht aber das ist ja bekanntlich ein Dschungel und die Besucherkomentare meist auf holländisch :-(.

Lege nicht gerade viel Wert auf Komfort, und es sollte auch nicht einer dieser spießbürgerlichen" Plätze sein.
Bin nicht auf einen bestimmten Fisch aus wie Karpfen oder Hecht, und erwarte auch nicht die Fänge meines Lebens sondern suche eher meine Ruhe.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar

Christian


----------



## farmer6 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Angel-Champingurlaub in Tschechien*

Hallo

Also zum angeln in Tschechien kann ich dir den Lipno empfehlen. 
Campingplatz gibt es in http://www.jestrabi3.cz/eng/?lipno=4

Du brauchst zum Karpfenangeln eigentlich kein Boot. Und zum Zander Barsch und Hechtangeln unbedingt ein Boot.
Falls du Interesse an einem Tag Guiding hast melde dich bei mir. Der Lipno ist praktisch mein Hausgewässer und ich biete natürlich gerne Guiding an. 

Grüße Florian


----------



## chef (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angel-Champingurlaub in Tschechien*

http://hvozdny-rybnik-branka.cz/lang/de

Gleich nach der Grenze Bernau, Oberpfalz.
Dirk ist deutscher, wohnt dort, hat einen Top See.
Haben Forellen u Zander gefangen. Boot u Blockhaus direkt am Wasser!
Lässt max 4 Leute / Tag gleichzeitig ans Wasser!
Tip!!!!!


----------



## chsg-123 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angel-Champingurlaub in Tschechien*

Danke euch beiden für die Tips


----------



## Schworzi (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angel-Champingurlaub in Tschechien*

Hallo chsg-123,

Ich wer erst am Donnerstag auf Freitag in CZ beim Angel! 

Was ganz wichtig ist du Musst wissen wen das Wasser gehört in den du Fischt! (Kann richtig Probleme geben dadrüben)

Der Arbeitskollege meines Kumpels ist Tscheche und wohnt somit an dem See an den wir Angelten. Somit hatte ich es leicht. Wir angelten in einem Privatsee Namens Brezi (Březí, Meclov, Tschechien für google Maps) auf Karpfen.

An diesem Kleinen See konnten wir aber gigantische Drills erleben!! Vom Fullrun bis zum vorsichtigem Zupfen war alles Dabei. Die Plätze sind So derartig gut Hergerichtet, das wir zu Dritt an einem Platz Angeln konnten. Am Freitag Nutzen wir dann auch den Zweiten Platz und stellten fest das wir mit 2 Rodpods (4 Angeln im wasser) und 1 drei Mann schlaftzelt so wie mit einem 1 Mann Gerätezelt locker Platz hatten. Der Untergrund am Angelplatz ist mit Rindenmuilch bedeckt. Besser gehts nicht. Verboten ist allerdings Feuer am Boden zu machen. Hier nimmst eh den Grill mit, dann Passt dass!!  ACHTUNG!!! Lebensmittel sind oft Teuerer als im Deutschland!!! Wir Zahlten für 1 Karton Eier 8Euro!!!! AUA!

Am ersten Tag hatten wir 3 Schöne Lange Schuppis mit ca. 10 - 15 Pfund auf Mais und 1 Riesen Schleie von 85cm (welche ich hackte) auf Frolic. Am Zweiten Tag hatten wir Vormittag 2 Karfpen einer mit 19 Pfund und der Andere mit 21 Pfund. Am Abend fingen wir noch einen mit 28 Pfund sowie eine Schleie mit 6 Pfund auf Boilies.

Durch meinen Trip kann ich dir den See Empfehlen! Würde allerdings nur wieder mit meinen Kumpel und seinem Kollegen rüberfahren, da du dich leider immernoch schwer Verständigen kannst, da die Älteregeneration kein Deutsch und kein Englisch Spircht.

Wichtig auch noch: Maden und Würmer sind in Tschechien Verboten!!!

Bei Fragen einfach Melden!


----------



## dirkino (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angel-Champingurlaub in Tschechien*

Hallo,
heisse Dirk und wohne in Tschechien.Also Schworzi mit den Eiern haben sie Euch reingelgt.Bei uns kosten die Eier pro Karton momentan ca 2 Euro waren aber über Ostern doppelt so teuer,was für ein Zufall.Mit den Maden und Würmern hast du Recht,gilt aber nur für Forellenreviere.Ansonsten herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen.An Christian warst Du nicht letzte Woche bei mir zu Besuch?
Gruss Dirk


----------



## mrstealth (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angel-Champingurlaub in Tschechien*

Hallo Schworzi,

es klingt super, ich fahre am Wochenende nach Tschechien, hast du vielleicht die Kontaktadresse des Seebesitzers?

Oder soll ich einfach vorbeischauen und vor Ort nachfragen?

Danke


----------

